# bearded dragon eatin garden worms!!!



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*cn bearded dragons eat garden worms???:roll2:*


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

duno, might have bacteria on em'


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

ive been told that, bt other ppl say that it is fine just dnt wnt 2 hurt my bbys:2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Earth worms!*

I fed these to my water dragon and my bearded dragon I read that they full of goodness on a web site cant remember which but when posted on other forums some people did not agree. I found my dragons loved them and they are fine. People say they can be full of parasites but and I dont wish to sound disrespectful to anyone but if in the wild they would just feed on what they fancied and my argument is what they eat in the wild would be full of parasites. Would be interested to know what other people think. Try toxicsiren she seems well clued up on these things. But yes mine loved them but me garden looked like we had a mole problem.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

you can buy them and start your own wormery. :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

spudsgirl said:


> I fed these to my water dragon and my bearded dragon I read that they full of goodness on a web site cant remember which but when posted on other forums some people did not agree. I found my dragons loved them and they are fine. People say they can be full of parasites but and I dont wish to sound disrespectful to anyone but if in the wild they would just feed on what they fancied and my argument is what they eat in the wild would be full of parasites. Would be interested to know what other people think. Try toxicsiren she seems well clued up on these things. But yes mine loved them but me garden looked like we had a mole problem.


I would just like to say a couple of things whilst what they eat in the wild may kill them through parasites, this is all part of the natural balance of things and is a positive thing in the wild. but they dont live in the wild, they live in a vivarium.

Though i can't see any problems with feeding them the eathworm themselves, its just the nasties they could have come in contact with e.g garden products and such...

Nothing negative to your comment spudsgirl but i hear alot of, 'but in the wild'.... and wanted to nip it at the bud : victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

CB89 said:


> I would just like to say a couple of things whilst what they eat in the wild may kill them through parasites, this is all part of the natural balance of things and is a positive thing in the wild. but they dont live in the wild, they live in a vivarium.
> 
> Though i can't see any problems with feeding them the eathworm themselves, its just the nasties they could have come in contact with e.g garden products and such...
> 
> Nothing negative to your comment spudsgirl but i hear alot of, 'but in the wild'.... and wanted to nip it at the bud : victory:


Interesting point of view, _pogona vitticeps _has been around for a mere 25,000,000 years, _**** sapiens _for a mere 200,000. But it would seem without our care and guidence these chaps, (like all animals on this planet would simpily lie on there backs, curl up there toes, and die).

I wonder how the earth got on for the previous 4,000,000,000 years without us :whistling2:


Jay


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

As far as I know earthworms are fine but be careful where you harvest them from. 
we all rave over organic foods without pesticides and (like us) our beardies shouldnt be subjected to such things.
Would you feed a snake a wild mouse that could have become immune to rat poison??.
Our pets are living in a clinical environment and will be sensitive to the chemicals ever present in the outside world.
You can buy dendrobaena worms and other earth worms from your reptile stockist which will have been raised in a wormery away from artificial agricultural chemicals. 
just be confident what you feed your pets are as safe as they can be.

P


----------



## scarbs85 (May 19, 2008)

Yes the earths got on without humans just fine, as have bearded dragons in the wild. But the mortality rate for beardies is also substantially higher in the wild than in captivity, so why risk it? Yes in the wild they eat whatever bugs they find, they get parasites, they get preyed on, they live or they die.

Myself, I would rather tip the balance towards my animals surviving by not exposing them to potential harms. Nobodys saying it WILL be bad for your beardie, but it might be and is there any point taking the chance?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul B said:


> You can buy dendrobaena worms and other earth worms from your reptile stockist which will have been raised in a wormery away from artificial agricultural chemicals. P


Damn, why didn't I say that, oh I did, three posts up : victory:


Jay


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Ohhhhh jabba. You can buy them from a fishing tackle shop but they wont have been reared in the same way.

The wormery idea is a good one and puts you in a position to know exactly what the worms have eaten and what they live in.


----------



## scarbs85 (May 19, 2008)

Probably cheaper from a fishing/bait shop? I dont have a clue what worms cost from reptile shops but I imagine they move less of them and so the price may be a little higher for not buying in bulk. Might be worth a look in if your going to use a lot of them.


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have seen them for sale on "butterworms" site i think it is, i have thought about it for my Leos.
Marg.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

they are called night crawlers and yes your dragon can eat them providing you know where they come from. do not just dig them up as they may have been fed pesticides. instead go to a fich tackle shop and buy them or to a garden suppliers for allotments or something like that there are loads online in uk


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

scarbs85 said:


> Yes the earths got on without humans just fine, as have bearded dragons in the wild. But the mortality rate for beardies is also substantially higher in the wild than in captivity, so why risk it? Yes in the wild they eat whatever bugs they find, they get parasites, they get preyed on, they live or they die.
> 
> Myself, I would rather tip the balance towards my animals surviving by not exposing them to potential harms. Nobodys saying it WILL be bad for your beardie, but it might be and is there any point taking the chance?


Just my sarcastic sense of humor working overtime, but on a serious note, I do think that we can go a little overboard with our pets well being. I've said this befor, and I'll no doubt say it again a million times, We could put our animals in a clean sterile environment, a bit like putting a human in a bio secure unit, sound like fun? I think not.

Keep them as safe as poss. but in a naturalistic enviroment. :2thumb:


Jay


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Interesting point of view, _pogona vitticeps _has been around for a mere 25,000,000 years, _**** sapiens _for a mere 200,000. But it would seem without our care and guidence these chaps, (like all animals on this planet would simpily lie on there backs, curl up there toes, and die).
> 
> I wonder how the earth got on for the previous 4,000,000,000 years without us :whistling2:
> 
> ...


What??

I said taht they die in the wild due to wild causes such as parasites etc. and thats the balance of things? 

Do me a favour and read the post before passing comment. Especially a sarcastic condescing one designed to make me look bad.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

CB89 said:


> What??
> 
> I said taht they die in the wild due to wild causes such as parasites etc. and thats the balance of things?
> 
> Do me a favour and read the post before passing comment.


:lol2:

I did read your post, and understood it. It would seem my post back went over your head, better luck next time. : victory:

Jay


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

CB89 said:


> *I would just like to say a couple of things whilst what they eat in the wild may kill them through parasites, this is all part of the natural balance of things and is a positive thing in the wild. but they dont live in the wild, they live in a vivarium.*
> 
> Though i can't see any problems with feeding them the eathworm themselves, its just the nasties they could have come in contact with e.g garden products and such...
> 
> Nothing negative to your comment spudsgirl but i hear alot of, 'but in the wild'.... and wanted to nip it at the bud : victory:


 


jabba1967 said:


> *Interesting point of view, pogona vitticeps has been around for a mere 25,000,000 years, **** sapiens for a mere 200,000. But it would seem without our care and guidence these chaps, (like all animals on this planet would simpily lie on there backs, curl up there toes, and die).*
> 
> I wonder how the earth got on for the previous 4,000,000,000 years without us :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I was stating that they are in their environment and them dying from bacteria etc. is good because it maintains natural species balance.

You said that I seem to think they rely on us?

Please explain how you arrived at this?

Its very easy to feel like god behind a keyboard isnt it.

I'm not going to rise to this but according to your profile you are over 40, yet you can't conduct yourself in a decent mannor. I'm 20 and see it as unacceptable to talk the way you are to me.


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe you were trying to point out that i was being consescending? as if people did know what I said in the first sentence? you really didnt need to stoop to the level of witt to make me the joke out of it.

I'm going to leave it there, this is a forum for chat about herps not peoples arguments, if you have anything else to say PM me please.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

CB89 said:


> Maybe you were trying to point out that i was being consescending? as if people did know what I said in the first sentence? you really didnt need to stoop to the level of witt to make me the joke out of it.
> 
> I'm going to leave it there, this is a forum for chat about herps not peoples arguments, if you have anything else to say PM me please.


Ouch, I'll pm you, and let you know where you went wrong : victory:

Jay


----------

